# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  8. Допустим, мы спим вместе, но как быть, если тебе еще спать рано или не хочется?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_8. Вот допустим, у детя уже сонное время, при этом предполагается, что мы спим вместе, то как быть, если тебе еще спать рано или не хочется?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Если речь про ночь, то просто даешь грудь и ждешь, пока малыш уснет. Потом он либо сам отпустит сосок, либо его можно легко забрать. Я тогда вставала и делала свои дела. Часик-два сынок точно мог без меня проспать(но только на ночь именно). Днем не мог обычно, поэтому да здравствует слинг! У некоторых, подозреваю, и на ночь не отпускал, поэтому снова слинг. В нем делаешь дела, а потом ложишься и малыша перекладываешь из слинга на кровать. Единственное - в слинге не получится с мужем любовью позаниматься)))бу-га-га))хотя мож кто и умудряется :Wink:

----------


## Домик в деревне

У нас первое время было как раз именно так, я укладывалась с ним, он сосал, засыпал и я отползала, мылась, чай с мужем пила и через несколько часов (часа через 2), он просыпался и уже хотел, чтобы я с ним спала всю ночь. Так и делали. Днем первое время я много и часто укладывалась с ним спать, но он подолгу не спал, но это было связано с тем, что он много не насасывал молока, час максимум спал, потом просыпался и снова сосал. Эхх. Сейчас красота. Ложишься его укладывать, он засыпает и есть стабильные час-полтора-два, если сильно набегался то и 3 может днем поспать. 
А ну и в слинге прекрасно спал и сейчас может, если мы в поездке. Так просто я уже 13 кг просто так на сон не ношу, конечно.

----------


## котенок

на ночь также укладываемся вместе, покормлю, пока незаснет и убегаю по своим делам. Днем иногда, особенно первое время, мы вместе укладывались спать и спали пару часов в обнимку.

----------


## Еленк@

ох, не знаю. не было такого первые пол года. я спала все время, пока спит ребенок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еленка! Точно спать все время хочется. И сейчас тоже!

офф. Какая фотка у вас жизнерадостная  :Слингомама: . Добавляйте ее в пост *Знакомство*, что ли! И пишите, как к нам пришли!

----------


## Еленк@

*Skitaltseva* 
я вообще со слингоконсультантов к вам

----------


## Домик в деревне

*Еленк@*
Отлично! Мы рады очень. Мы совсем еще молодой сайт, у нас пока тесный круг, но мы ооочень рады, что вы к нам зашли =)

----------


## Stace

Поначалу месяцев до 4-х я умудрялась убаюкать дочку на руках, а потом переложить в кроватку. (только не бейте меня за это по голове!))) А потом она стала побольше и мне стало легче просто с ней рядом лежать и кормить-убаюкивать ее. Как заснет - так и аккуратненько отползала. Так и спит она у нас до сих пор между нашими подушками посередине кровати. Укладываем в 22-23, сами ползаем до 1-2-х может пару раз проснуться, но хватает опять полежать-покормить и снова отползти.

----------


## kazangi

> (только не бейте меня за это по голове!)))


А что такого страшного?))) Наоборот, так безопаснее, если ребенок один остается, особенно ползающий. Я днем, если не спала вместе с дочей, тоже в кроватку клала, потому что были случаи, когда она во сне елозила и чуть не падала с нашей кровати.

----------


## Stace

> А что такого страшного?))) Наоборот, так безопаснее, если ребенок один остается, особенно ползающий. Я днем, если не спала вместе с дочей, тоже в кроватку клала, потому что были случаи, когда она во сне елозила и чуть не падала с нашей кровати.


 Да в том-то и дело, что неползающая дочь спала в кроватке. А вот сейчас весьма подвижная - спит в нашей и про кроватку забыли напрочь. Ну просто невозможно ее туда уложить - она засыпает только с сисей, а я туда с сисей просто не влезаю)))) а перекладывать - это можно всю ночь так развлекаться... так что бдим как можем.

----------


## kazangi

я имею ввиду днем, ночью понятно - рядом все лежат, а вот днем не всегда есть возможность вместе поспать.

----------


## Stace

а вот днем гораздо проще почему-то. спит спокойнее, не ворочается. правда я ни разу одну не оставляла спящую, всмысле из дома не уходила.

----------


## Nikkoia

Да, именно так у нас ребенок и упал первый (надеюсь и последний раз) с кровати, синяк потом был под глазом Сейчас обкладываю одеялом и подушкой, чтобы не уполз во сне. У нас малыш спит с нами с рождения, я даже не знаю, как положить в кроватку, чтобы он не проснулся
 А если по теме, то на ночь укачиваемся в слинге, там же кушает, потом ложимся на кровать, распускаю слинг (засыпаем в ССК), еще бывает сосет, потом я уползаю по своим делам). В течение 2-3 часов, пока мы не легли, может еще позвать, чтобы покушать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Хочу добавить про падения. Практически сразу как только пополз, можно показывать, как с этой кровати слезать, особенно хорошо, если она не высокая. Мы показывали ему, что нужно разворачиваться перед краем кровати. Ребенок очень быстро сообразил, что к чему и сейчас везде, если топает и видит край начинает разворачиваться, часто сильно заранее, и слезать по-старинке, как его еще ползунка научили.

----------


## Noireverte

> везде, если топает и видит край начинает разворачиваться, часто сильно заранее, и слезать по-старинке, как его еще ползунка научили.


Особенно смешно это выглядит, когда пытается слезть с 5-сантиметрового тротуара на проезжую часть. Можно было бы просто шагнуть, но предосторожность не повредит: ляжет на пузо посреди тротуара и ползет задом к краю.

----------


## yakudza

Ramadana, вот еще тема про совместный сон

----------


## Ramadana

yakudza, спасибо

----------


## Ramadana

Интересно как папы реагируют на СС? И мне кажется, очень страшно во сне задавить!

----------


## yakudza

про задавить тоже где-то много писали, и в общем решили, что это невозможно.
а с папами у всех по-разному. кто-то спит вместе и нормально. Нашему папе понравилось спать в другой комнате - мы не мешаем ему ночью (но это после примерно 3 мес., до этого надо быть вместе, чтобы прочувствовать весь кайф от новорожденного))), а он не мешает нам утром, когда собирается на работу. Ну и мы не мешаем ребенку, когда нам надо побыть с мужем вдвоем.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Интересно как папы реагируют на СС? И мне кажется, очень страшно во сне задавить!


Со мною люди могут не согласиться, но опять же в рамках личного мнения. Первое время лучше ребенка класть не между родителями, а либо с краю (край чем-то огораживать), либо к стенке, чтобы только мама непосредственно рядом была. Не потому что папа недостоин, а потому что у него меньшее чувство ребенка ночью на первых порах. Мама в здравом уме и в трезвости чувствует ребенка. Меня тоже это удивляло, я любитель и раскинуться и поворочаться и потолкаться ночью, но тут как прибили, так и спишь. Не могу сказать, что это за механизм, но он работает четко. У папы же это появляется со временем, хотя допускаю, что у кого-то и сразу. Для перестраховки я бы сначала клала ребенка только с маминой стороны, а далее и опыт появляется и ребенок подрастает и в обиду себя уже не даст.

У нас вот папа очень любит спать с сыном, только сын, поросенок, пинается изрядно. И сейчас уже вопрос, кто кого задавит ночью.

----------


## kiara

И я присоединюсь к вышесказанному. У нас также все было. До полугода сын спал с моей стороны - кровать повернули к стенке, папа с краю, сын у стены, я между ними) Все мужчины - и большие и маленькие, были довольны) Сейчас мелкий любит спать между нами, то к папе прильнет, то ко мне) или на своей кровати спит, по настроению.
Мать ребенка чувствует даже во сне, как - это не объяснить словами, это надо чувствовать и все) Мне было страшно спать без сына)))))))))) Когда ему в 2 года купили свою кровать, он с интересом решил спать там, первую ночь всю сладко проспал там,  я металась всю ночь((((((потому что не чувствовала сына рядом...За три месяца я немного привыкла, что сын может не спать со мной, но как не парадоксально - с ним я сплю глубоко и безмятежно, без него - плохо...Мужу тоже нравится спать с сыном, да и старший с братиком не прочь поваляться днем) вернее мелкий зовет его к себе) Так что у нас всеобщий СС) Была бы кровать метра 4 в ширину, спали бы все вместе.

----------


## Ramadana

А до скольки детям возможно спать с родителями? 
И они сами собой отлучаются в свои кроватки, или это целая методика????!!!!

----------


## kazangi

если дети достаточно получают СС, то с 2х лет могут сами уйти в кроватку. Это бывает в возрасте "я сам", когда ребенок требует во всем самостоятельности, в том числе и касаемо сна.

----------


## kiara

У нас в 2 как раз и пошел в самостоятельный сон, но как я писала уже, это на усмотрение ребенка - хочет у себя, хочет с нами. Никаких методик, просто купили и собрали кровать-сказали, что это для него, сын сразу проникся любовью и интересом, улегся и сказал - "моя коватка)))" - показал на нашу "твоя коватка", я спросила, где же он будет теперь спать - сын сказал " ты на твоей коватке, а Кузенька на соей". Кровати стоят рядом, между нами лишь маленькая прикроватная тумбочка, кровати, к слову одинаковые - у сына уменьшенная копия нашей)
Мне кажется, эта возможность определяется каждой семьей самостоятельно - сколько всем комфортно, столько и спят.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Моей младшей крошке скоро 1г. и 5мес., так вот она вроде бы и с нами спит, а вроде бы и самостоятельно. Мы сняли боковую часть с кроватки и придвинули ее впритык к нашей кровати. Засыпает с грудью, сама ее бросает и перекатывается слегка. И ей самой комфортно и сися, если что под боком. Пробовала ее ложить по середине (по просьбе нашего папы), но она может полежать пару минут и переползает на сторону своей кроватки. Может ей там удобней, может привыкла уже.

----------


## polya

До рождение младшего спала со старшим сыном в его комнате на диване (с рождения). С рождением младшего - какое-то время спали втроем там же. Теперь со старшим под утро спит муж. а я с мелким. Мы любим с детьми спать, спокойно и хорошо, удобно на горшок высаживать.

----------

